# nfs mount problem with external NAS



## fluca1978 (May 20, 2010)

Hi all,
when I try to mount an NFS share from an external NAS I got the following error:


```
# mount -t nfs 192.168.1.209:/nas/NASDisk-00002/sedeVol3NFS /mnt
[tcp] 192.168.1.209:/nas/NASDisk-00002/sedeVol3NFS: RPCPROG_NFS: RPC: Program not registered
```

and the system waits without saying nothing else. Searching the web for such problem resulted in a possible problem with the nfs server, but I've no control on such server since it is integrated into the NAS (I've of course rebooted the nas).
Any idea?


----------



## SirDice (May 20, 2010)

What does `# rpcinfo 192.168.1.209` tell you?


----------



## fluca1978 (May 20, 2010)

```
# rpcinfo 192.168.1.209
   program version netid     address                service    owner
    100000    2    tcp       0.0.0.0.0.111          rpcbind    unknown
    100000    2    udp       0.0.0.0.0.111          rpcbind    unknown
    100005    1    udp       0.0.0.0.0.176          mountd     unknown
    100005    1    tcp       0.0.0.0.0.176          mountd     unknown
    100005    2    udp       0.0.0.0.0.176          mountd     unknown
    100005    2    tcp       0.0.0.0.0.176          mountd     unknown
    100005    3    udp       0.0.0.0.0.176          mountd     unknown
    100005    3    tcp       0.0.0.0.0.176          mountd     unknown
    100003    2    udp       0.0.0.0.8.1            nfs        unknown
    100003    3    udp       0.0.0.0.8.1            nfs        unknown
    100021    1    udp       0.0.0.0.128.3          nlockmgr   unknown
    100021    3    udp       0.0.0.0.128.3          nlockmgr   unknown
    100021    4    udp       0.0.0.0.128.3          nlockmgr   unknown
```


----------



## fluca1978 (May 20, 2010)

I've also tried to delete and recreate the share on the NAS, and double checked that the host is allowed to mount the share...


----------



## SirDice (May 20, 2010)

It looks like the NFS daemon on the NAS only accepts UDP connections. That's what the 'error' is telling you, it can't connect to the TCP ports. Shouldn't matter though the NFS client on FreeBSD will try both.


----------



## khe (Aug 24, 2010)

I had the same problem to mount a NFS share from a NAS box (NFS server) on a FreeBSD 8.1-PRERELEASE system (NFS client).
Since I have no control over the NFS settings of the NAS box I had to change the settings of the mount_nfs on the FreeBSD client system by setting the additional option "nfsupd" in /etc/fstab. With this option in place mounting the NFS share from the NAS box worked without any problem.

It looks like the NFS client only tries to connect via TCP and has to be forced to use UDP if the server only listens to UDP.


----------



## khe (Aug 24, 2010)

Correction: the option is called "mntudp".


----------

